# No Coding Necessary - M5 343M 20" Forged Wheels



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I was due for some new tires, and had road rash on one on my rims, so I took the opportunity to upgrade and lucked into buying a set of stock 343M 20" Forged Wheels off a brand new 2013 M5.

They are flush all around, and on my stock DHP suspension, the Arch Gap was reduced .250".

I love them! 

Next up may be a Front Brake Upgrade, or at least all 4 calipers painted black and cross drilled rotors.

Tale of the Tape:

Before:

F10 535i M-Sport 19" M Double Spoke Style 351M Cast Wheel Set

Front Wheels - 8.5JX19 ET:33 - 245/40R19 - 14,53 kg
Rear Wheels - 9JX19 ET:44 - 275/35R19 - 14,51 kg
After:

F10 M5 20" M Double Spoke Style 343M Forged Wheel Set

Front Wheels - 9JX20 ET:34 - 265/35R20 - 11,20 kg
Rear Wheels - 10JX20 ET:34 - 295/30R20 - 11,70 kg
Delta:


19" to 20"
Cast to Forged
Total Weight reduction of 12.28 kg (27.07 lbs.)
Front Weight Reduction 3.33 kg (7.34 lbs.) per wheel
Rear Weight Reduction 2.81 kg (6.20 lbs.) per wheel

Fronts 0.5" Increased Width
Rears 1.0" Increased Width
Fronts 5.4 mm (.231") extension (Spacer Equivalent)
Rears 22.7 mm (.894") extension (Spacer Equivalent)
Front Increased diameter of 14.9 mm (.587")
Ride Height Gain 7.45 mm (.293") 
Arch Gap Loss 7.45 mm (.293")

Rear Increased diameter of 9.9 mm (.390")
Ride Height Gain 4.95 mm (.195") 
Arch Gap Loss 4.95 mm (.195")

Silver to Polished Finish


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yeah, I love this wheels. 

Good choice!

CU Oliver


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet! These are very pretty wheels


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent choice, very nice wheels but in my opinion 265/295 are... enormous. I just change M351 for M464 and 245/285 are wide enough for me. However, what a look !

Have fun to drive with them ! And don't forget to share flashing steps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bandido said:


> Excellent choice, very nice wheels but in my opinion 265/295 are... enormous. I just change M351 for M464 and 245/285 are wide enough for me. However, what a look !
> 
> Have fun to drive with them ! And don't forget to share flashing steps


Thanks.

I have published repeatedly flashing steps, so I am not sure what you mean. If you have a question about flashing, then PM me.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry for confusion, just a joke for flashing steps for the wheels 
English is of course not my mother tongue

Thank you again for your multiples advices.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bandido said:


> sorry for confusion, just a joke for flashing steps for the wheels
> english is of course not my mother tongue
> 
> thank you again for your multiples advices.


:bigpimp:


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful shawn! Congratulations.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

OMG, I love this rim style, but not available on my car


----------



## LFTW8SNOW (Feb 15, 2013)

Wheels look really nice. Do you have any issues with rubbing on the front or rear?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, no rubbing at all.


----------



## NavS (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice, I just bought some wheels that look like that but are 17" for the winter.


----------



## Engineblast (Aug 14, 2015)

*Non M F10*



shawnsheridan said:


> No, no rubbing at all.


Hi, it might be a naive question, but is the wheel well (wheel clearance) same on all f10 (M vs non M)? 
I am thinking about getting similar dimension wheels for my 2011 535i X drive (non M)

Front = 20x8.5 offset 35 (265/35/20)
Rear = 20x10 offset 35 (295/30/20)

Any issues because it's AWD?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Engineblast said:


> Hi, it might be a naive question, but is the wheel well (wheel clearance) same on all f10 (M vs non M)?
> I am thinking about getting similar dimension wheels for my 2011 535i X drive (non M)
> 
> Front = 20x8.5 offset 35 (265/35/20)
> ...


I haven't the slightest idea on X-Drive car.


----------



## cpcalkins (May 30, 2006)

Looks Good Shawn!!!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't we need code the KOMBI in order to get accurate speed reading since the size of wheel changed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpcalkins said:


> Looks Good Shawn!!!


Thanks!



jackylooo said:


> Don't we need code the KOMBI in order to get accurate speed reading since the size of wheel changed?


No. My Speedometer still matches my GPS Speed, so I have no issue.


----------

